# Multi Sports HD



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

I was trying to see if someone has some info on this, When you order Multi sports package, do you get the channels in HD as well? if no, why not?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The multi-sports package does have HD channels if we have it in HD. NFL Network, MLB Network, NFL Redzone , etc. have HD feeds. Of course, you have to subscribe to HD programming.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

I remember in the past where it was SD only even if you have HD in your basic programming. It looks like it is changed now, everyhting is in HD even FSC which I thought I read on another thread that it is only available in HD with top 250 or the latino packages.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the multisport package and get most of the channels in HD that are available, however, for some reason I only get NBATV in sd. Is it supposed to be like that? NBATV in HD would be nice.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

I have NBAtv in HD but this could because it is part of the Top 200.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, it is part of the top 200 for sure, but should it also be a part of the Multi-Sport? Every other channel like that (MLB, NFL, ect,) that I get extra as part of the Multi-Sport package I get in SD and HD. NBATV, however, I only get in SD. It would be nice to figure out this was a mistake and to get NBATV in HD after we can correct it.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree. It would work well for those who have Latino packages as they don't have any outlet to get NBA HD!


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Can one of the DIRT members tell me if NBATV HD is supposed to be a part of the multisport pack or just the sd version?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Steeloc15 said:


> Can one of the DIRT members tell me if NBATV HD is supposed to be a part of the multisport pack or just the sd version?


You would need to have the Americas Top 200 or higher with HD Free for Life or the HD add on in order for you to get NBATV in HD.


----------



## prstar51 (Aug 5, 2010)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> You would need to have the Americas Top 200 or higher with HD Free for Life or the HD add on in order for you to get NBATV in HD.


Why can't we get the MLB Network and the NHL Network in HD in Puerto Rico? They look terrible in SD.


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

That's true. I asked the same question as many Dish customers are doing it. Because of Puerto Rico do not have MLB Network And NHL Network in HD if we are part of USA?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

PR doesn't have LOS to the sats those HD feeds are currently transmitted from. Wait for bandwidth realignments from MPEG4 and QPSK swaps to open up room.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The multi-sports package does have HD channels if we have it in HD. NFL Network, MLB Network, NFL Redzone , etc. have HD feeds. Of course, you have to subscribe to HD programming.


is there plans too lower the 7.00 because of No MSG?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

dishman1999 said:


> is there plans too lower the 7.00 because of No MSG?


Two chances of that happening - Fat and Slim

Realistically, it won't happen.


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

Who's decision is it...Dish or RSN...to not carry programming on the HD feed of the corresponding channel? I get an immediate headache every time I see "check back often to see if your favorite team is playing in HD"! I can no longer watch games broadcast in SD...gives me the same headache. 60" TV's are not designed to show sports in SD. This causes a seriously frustrating experience for a professed NCAA College Basketball Junkie. Equally as frustrating as when I heard Gus Johnson would no longer be calling NCAA Men's Basketball on CBS. I need to stop typing before you will be able to literally hear my scream of frustration through your PC/Apple/Android speaker! :grin:


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

No only remove the sports channels HD. Right now to Puerto Rico there are no HD channels in the nba league pass. The past year were broadcasting in HD and the nba league pass starts today. Dish customer service told me I almost swear that the nba league pass would be tranmitir in HD to Puerto Rico. What happens to Dish?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

a_maymi, save yourself from future disappointments. Believe nothing CSR's tell you. By nothing I mean nothing.  
You will get better information here, by posting or asking a CSR that is assigned to the forums from Dish.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

I know that:
Fox soccer is available in HD with 120+ and Top 250
beIn Sports is available in HD with Top 250

Are these two channels available in HD with the multi sports pack if you don't subscribe to one of the packages above?


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

On this subject, can a DIRT member tell me what the lowest qualifying package for the multi-sport add-on is?

-Thanks for looking.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

karrank% said:


> On this subject, can a DIRT member tell me what the lowest qualifying package for the multi-sport add-on is?
> 
> -Thanks for looking.


To add Multi-Sports you need AT120+.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

with multisport u dont get fulltime hd feeds of the regoinal sports networks. only game only feeds will appear an not every gm will b in hd.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

That's not true, you will get virtually NO games in HD because you get NO pro games with the sports add on package from an RSN. Exception would be if a game goes over the alloted blackout period of time. Also just to be clear, for games you get on your RSN they are indeed now virtually all in HD, always a few exceptions through the year with a couple RSN's.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

can someone confirm if I can get beIn sports in HD (392 HD) when subscribing to multi sports pack?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

siwsiw said:


> can someone confirm if I can get beIn sports in HD (392 HD) when subscribing to multi sports pack?


Bein Sports is available in Multi-sports and in AT250, you need to subscribe to the HD package (either by paying the $10 per month or qualifying for HD Free for Life) in order to receive the HD feed.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

You think I would waste people time if I don't have access to HD for life in my account.
I got my answer in another thread. It looks like Dish are just missing the HD feed for Bein and NHL network in the multi sports pack.


----------

